# Ariens Air Filter



## techrtr (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey everyone, new poster here. I picked up an Ariens 922006 this fall and used if for the first time last week. It wasn't running well so I started to pull the carb apart to troubleshoot it. I noticed that where the carb bolts onto the engine, there's a little opening with the remains of a thin, black foam filter in it. I pulled it out, adjusted the main and idle screws and the machine seems to be running all right now. Should I bother to replace that piece of foam?

Thanks in Advance for info!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Snowblowers typically don't have air filters. They operate in a very low-dust environment (unlike a mower), and air filters are more likely to freeze up & clog themselves due to inhaling airborne snow. 

I'd leave the foam filter off. Assuming it really is an intake air filter, and not something related to a crankcase breather valve.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

No, do not replace the foam it will restrict airflow, the engine is designed to run without any form of air filter in the winter months. The carb intake needs to be loosely enclosed with covers that allow engine heated air for the carb to prevent icing.


----------



## techrtr (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the replies. I took a look at it again and realized that it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the carb at all. It looks like it's just over a crankcase breather so I won't worry about replacing it. Great forum - tons of info.


----------

